# Where can I buy dimpled membrane



## RockingM82 (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm having a heck of time finding a retailer of dimpled membrane. I am making repairs/retro fitting my basement wall in an attempt to stop a water leak. I plan to excavate, reroute water flow from yard run off and gutters, and seal the basement walls. 

Does anyone know of an online retailer for dimpled membrane such as Delta DS or Certainteed Platon? I have been searching the interwebs for about 3 hrs.

Thank you


----------



## Trucon01 (Jan 10, 2012)

Please keep me posted on this. I've also asked the same thing on one of my posts. I found a place online that sells it, but you have to buy a minimum of the product which is way more than I would need.

Good luck


----------



## RockingM82 (Feb 10, 2012)

I have found the Platon at Menards. They have it listed as a de-coupler for flooring, but if you read the description it is also for use on exterior foundations. The only problem with Menards is you can't order the Platon Plugs and have them shipped to your home. You can order the membrane but not the fasteners. :furious:I'm going to call them today during business hours and ask if there is any way they can ship them. The nearest Menards to me is over 2 hours away.

http://www.menards.com/main/search.html?search=Platon&sf_categoryHierarchy=


----------



## Trucon01 (Jan 10, 2012)

Well, I'm probably going to call a place today who is a distributor for Delta-MS.

*Potomac Valley Brick*
Ph: 1-301-309-9600
Note: DELTA®-MS, DELTA®-DRAIN, DELTA®-FL, DELTA®-DRY

Spycore looks like they may sell the fasteners??

http://www.spycor.com/DELTA_MS_foundation_waterproofing_system_p/dlms.htm


----------

